# Any Homeschoolers?



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Any one here homeschooled? I am!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I've already graduated HS. And no, I wasn't homeschooled, wish I was!! I will probably be taking online college courses though, does that count?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

lol! well you are home!


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

I was!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Me, to!!


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

iam homeschooling now!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I Home-schooled our sons for three years and my brothers and their wives home-schooled their children too.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I am homeschooled, along with my 4 brothers and 3 sisters!


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

I graduated HS several years ago. I'm a stay at home mom now. I wish I had been homeschooled! Looking into homeschooling my son.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Tis is so cool!! I am homeschooled along with my brother and two sisters!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Back when I was in school I was home schooled for about 2 years but that is because the school building made me sick. It had nasty stuff growing in it, long story. 

If we ever can have children I plan to home school them.


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

I was ! So was my brother :greengrin:


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

I was


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

I was! :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow! I had no clue so many of you were!


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

I am!
M.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I am


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

you are?! wait so are you teaching or learning?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Learning


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That is SO cool!


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Wait so how old are you lost prairie?! (if you don't mind my asking) I'd always thought of you as at least thirty or so.... (no offense)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

and since you think it's so funny.... what about you JOY? I'd put you in a similar category...lol 
and for the record I'm 16


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! Sorry I couldn't help myself! I am 17... quite aways from 30  :laugh:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow! and how long have you had goatlings?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

We got our first goats in 2010


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

huh! I'd always thought of you as an oldtimer...lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! gee... makes me feel so loved! :laugh:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

It's meant to be a complement... as in your quantity of knowledge... if you see what I mean...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! I know, thank you! your making me  I have learned SO MUCH on here and I do LOTS of research on goats


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

naturalgoats said:


> Wait so how old are you lost prairie?! (if you don't mind my asking) I'd always thought of you as at least thirty or so.... (no offense)


LOL! I'm 13


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

OMG!!!!! you are kidding right?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

This is too funny! :laugh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Nope, I'm not kidding


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I wasn't saying you were! but poor Miranda is going crazy over there!


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

I know!!! and trying to do homeschool....very hard when all ones preconceived ideas are crumbling away to dust...


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: The three of you are HOOTS!!! Shucks, while we're spoutin' ages, I'm 19, fixin' to turn 20! I'm going to be OLD!!! :GAAH: :slapfloor:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

that isn't old at all! well I guess if you are comparing yourself to lost prairie it is.... lol
btw @goatsong when are your babies kidding? didn't you say the fall some time?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL!! I do spose if you are comparing Goat Song to LP we could say your old but really your not!!! But thinking about me being that age kinda scares me! ( no ofence! )


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

which age? goatsongs mine or LPs?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Goat Song's


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Well think about it! I was kinda creeped out about turning 17! Nevermind 20!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Goat Song's


 :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :slapfloor: :slapfloor: You're killing me!! ROTFL!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Wow! I had no clue so many of you were!


Me neither! This is awesome!!! :hi5:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

naturalgoats said:


> that isn't old at all! well I guess if you are comparing yourself to lost prairie it is.... lol
> btw @goatsong when are your babies kidding? didn't you say the fall some time?


One is due around July 21st, and the other is due August 3rd. :greengrin: I didn't think I would have kids at all this year, but I'm so happy that I am!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Goat Song said:


> [quote="J.O.Y. Farm":8xzps43o]Goat Song's


 :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :slapfloor: :slapfloor: You're killing me!! ROTFL!![/quote:8xzps43o]

LOL! :slapfloor: :ROFL: Sorry! But I am a wimp anywho soooo....



Crossroads Boers said:


> [quote="J.O.Y. Farm":8xzps43o]Wow! I had no clue so many of you were!


Me neither! This is awesome!!! :hi5:[/quote:8xzps43o]
I know!


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Goat Song said:


> One is due around July 21st, and the other is due August 3rd. :greengrin: I didn't think I would have kids at all this year, but I'm so happy that I am!


Cool!!! you know if you are still game for me to come out I think I might be out around that time! it would be so cool to actually see a goat kid in real life!
M.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

:laugh: you guys are funny :laugh: 

I knew LP was young but didn't realize that young. You guys make me fill over the hill now. I am getting ready to go back for my Master's so I will just pretend to be young


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

All you have to do is find the magical Water Of Youth and you'll be allset!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

I'm 17  I never knew there were so many home schooled teens here


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Really? Wow! Neither did I! I Think it is way cool!!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> All you have to do is find the magical Water Of Youth and you'll be allset!


My luck I would find it and fall in then end up back in diapers :ROFL:


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Yep, I always thought everyone was way older lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

DDFN said:


> J.O.Y. Farm said:
> 
> 
> > All you have to do is find the magical Water Of Youth and you'll be allset!
> ...


 :slapfloor: :ROFL:



Mini Goat Lover said:


> Yep, I always thought everyone was way older lol


Me too! But it is realy cool!


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

I am and my siblings.


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

I was


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

The things you learn about people.... :wink:


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

-waves hand- I'm home schooled too on the internet. I have been home schooled since 6th grade and am going into 12th next year. Like a few of you I am 17. Just so there are no heart attacks I thought I'd say that lol. My 18th b-day is May 1st.


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

lol I forgot my age  I'm 20.....


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Gumtree said:


> lol I forgot my age  I'm 20.....


Now Gumtree if you're forgetting your age already then you must be older then 20 :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

xymenah said:


> -waves hand- I'm home schooled too on the internet. I have been home schooled since 6th grade and am going into 12th next year. Like a few of you I am 17. Just so there are no heart attacks I thought I'd say that lol. My 18th b-day is May 1st.


I have been homeschooled since 4th grade! I will be 18 on Jan. 10th!


----------



## Timothy Hay (Feb 12, 2011)

I am 17 and have been homeschooled forever!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

This is awesome! I had no idea there were so many of us here!


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

I've been homeschooled forever too!
M.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Gumtree said:


> lol I forgot my age  I'm 20.....


I'm doomed! :laugh: If Gumtree is 20 and can't remember her age, what one earth will happen to me?!?!?! I'm already forgetful!! :GAAH: :slapfloor: :slapfloor: I guess I'll go buy myself a cane and some false teeth this week so I'll be prepared...


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

naturalgoats said:


> Goat Song said:
> 
> 
> > One is due around July 21st, and the other is due August 3rd. :greengrin: I didn't think I would have kids at all this year, but I'm so happy that I am!
> ...


 Sure! That would be awesome if you came out around that time!  I'll have goat kids around even if you come earlier though, since I've bought a couple this year from outside breeders. Maybe I'll have my team of oxen by the time you get here. :shades:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:laugh: You guys are so silly. 

I didn't know we had so many homeschoolers on TGS! I was not homeschooled, but did go to a private Christian school which was great. There were times I wished I was homeschooled though. :laugh: I'm afraid I would have been more focused on my goats then school work though. :doh:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I went to public school but in a really good school district. Now my kids are too young for school but I am having serious thoughts of home schooling them. I dont have the faith in the public school system and with what the NJ gov is doing to screw teachers I feer that the schools will begin to lack even more. 

For those of you that were homeschooled what do you feel was the one thing you most would have wanted to change about it? 
I can realize the importance of friends and feel that dance class, 4H stuff like that can provide opertunity for friends.


----------



## Frog pond farm (Feb 21, 2012)

I am home schooled and I love it


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

freedomstarfarm said:


> For those of you that were homeschooled what do you feel was the one thing you most would have wanted to change about it?


For the most part, I liked being homeschooled. But one part that I didn't like was that every year we would change curriculums, so I felt like I was never able to really settle down and work through my books. Since they were forever being changed, I was always having to adjust to new schedules, new teaching methods, etc. I think it was also really hard for my mom, since she was trying to school 6 kids at one time and we were all in different grades and had different learning levels. My last high school year was especially hard as I tried to go through algebra with a poorly done curriculum, and mom was too busy teaching the younger ones to help me. I eventually had to stop trying to learn algebra simply because my book was terrible, and there was no one to explain it to me (I learn best by hearing, not by reading). So here I am, almost 20 and I can't even do pre-algebra, and barely know percents and percentages!! Oy.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

I agree with what Caitlyn says about switching. I also think that we were too relaxed during the first few years of highschool and are now trying to rush to catch up. I think the issue of you having enough time to get organized with the different grades that you are trying to teach at the same time is a good point... There is a website called Khan academy that is amazing and has math from 1+1 through statistics and calculus which I would strongly recommend for anyone who is homeschooling. It also has a cool "point" and "badge" earning system that can provide great incentive for kids to just work through the videos and problems on it... I will note that it is completely FREE!!!!
If you are homeschooling I would strongly recommend the math program "Miquon" for as far up as it goes and after that switching to "Singapore" Those two will provide your children with an excellent "number sense" and make them very comfortable with word problems which I feel is incredibly important....
Hope that helps!
M.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

KW Farms said:


> :laugh: You guys are so silly.
> 
> I didn't know we had so many homeschoolers on TGS! I was not homeschooled, but did go to a private Christian school which was great. There were times I wished I was homeschooled though. :laugh: I'm afraid I would have been more focused on my goats then school work though. :doh:


LOL! Kylee just ask my Mom about how I am with my goats and school! :angel2:



freedomstarfarm said:


> For those of you that were homeschooled what do you feel was the one thing you most would have wanted to change about it?
> I can realize the importance of friends and feel that dance class, 4H stuff like that can provide opertunity for friends.


I LOVE being homeschooled! I never had any real friends in school so that was never a problem when we started..... I have better friends now from church, 4-H, and Youth Group!
I have to agree with Goat Song it is hard when you change books... My Mom is always trying to find 'what works best' :roll: I do have learning disabilities so I guess I can understand why she is doing that.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Goat Song said:


> So here I am, almost 20 and I can't even do pre-algebra, and barely know percents and percentages!! Oy.


 Don't feel bad cuz I'm right there with you! I'm not evean doing that... I am doing consumer math this year and next (next year is my last year)


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Goat Song said:


> I'm doomed! :laugh: If Gumtree is 20 and can't remember her age, what one earth will happen to me?!?!?! I'm already forgetful!! :GAAH: :slapfloor: :slapfloor: I guess I'll go myself a cane and some false teeth this week so I'll be prepared...


 :ROFL: :slapfloor: I am in my 30's and don't need a cane yet so if I was you I would hold off until you need a walker! I will warn you younger ones that I never believed when people would tell me that at 25 things change. . . Well they do, 25 was a turning point for me and then 30 was another one, but after 30 you don't really notice many changes until I hear 40 to 45 but I am not there yet so I will let you know when to invest in canes, walkers, hearing aids and any other aids you may require :laugh:

I have some friends that home school there kids and they work under umbrella schools so that they actually have some group classes like PE. I am actually planning on doing my Master's in Deaf and Hard of Hearing Education. I figured it would give me a few options once graduating since I would love to teach but most teachers are so limited and even out of work. I figure if I get a Deaf Ed teaching job then that would be wonderful. If not then I could translate or just see about being a basic teacher.

I am not sure what this world is coming to any more but to me it seems like the kids that are home schooled turn out to be better individuals then those that are now in the public schools. Now for us older individuals don't take this the wrong way because we were raised different and our teachers where allowed to make us mind in schools. These days kids can beat up their teachers and the teachers can not do a thing about it. Things have changed over the years and that in itself can be another whole topic on its own.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks!! :greengrin: 
Love having the input of those that have been or are being homeschooled!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> [quote="Goat Song":2yvnygth] So here I am, almost 20 and I can't even do pre-algebra, and barely know percents and percentages!! Oy.


 Don't feel bad cuz I'm right there with you! I'm not evean doing that... I am doing consumer math this year and next (next year is my last year)[/quote:2yvnygth]

Naw, I've purty mutch gived up on ma' lack o' eddicashun. Ill probly git by throo life okey wifout it. :wink: :slapfloor:

Actully, I fink I did do sum konsoomur mafth last yeaur... Iv allus got 100% on ma' spellin thow!!

Now, whur'd ma' kane go?? Kant wolk vury far wifout it! :scratch:

:ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Goat Song said:


> Naw, I've purty mutch gived up on ma' lack o' eddicashun. Ill probly git by throo life okey wifout it. :wink: :slapfloor:
> 
> Actully, I fink I did do sum konsoomur mafth last yeaur... Iv allus got 100% on ma' spellin thow!!
> 
> ...


Humm maybe try putting your new dentures to see if that helps? You're typing like you would talk without your false teeth in :laugh: I know it can't be your spelling since you got 100% on it 

You guys are fun and silly! I feel so at home here


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Denturs... denturs.... O fooey wur did I put thoz?!?!?

Oh, here they are!! :greengrin: There, that's better. My goodness those can make a difference for a person!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Goat Song said:


> Denturs... denturs.... O fooey wur did I put thoz?!?!?
> 
> Oh, here they are!! :greengrin: There, that's better. My goodness those can make a difference for a person!


 :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: Guess that means I need to get you some polygrip for your birthday! :cake:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

^^ :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: My goodness you guys are way to much!!


Oh and Logan, They also have ton's of homeschool groups too! I forgot 'bout those cuz I hate going to them!


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

For me the homeschool groups were always a waste of time...
M.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ Yep. I can't stand them and what's the point of going if you don't enjoy it?


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

DDFN said:


> Gumtree said:
> 
> 
> > lol I forgot my age  I'm 20.....
> ...





Goat Song said:


> Gumtree said:
> 
> 
> > lol I forgot my age  I'm 20.....
> ...


 :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :slapfloor: :slapfloor: 
I just got to checking my emails and saw this....................lol been laughing so hard....love you fella's



freedomstarfarm said:


> For those of you that were homeschooled what do you feel was the one thing you most would have wanted to change about it?


NOTHING..........

lol although it may have helped if I understood punctuation, a little better, and the importance of wording lol

  :ROFL: :laugh:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

J.O.Y.: The secret of staying young is to never get old! If that makes sense. I always think view things with the innocence of a child and the maturity of an adult.

Gumtree: Glad we could entertain you.

On home schooling do you guys ever get to do any fun science stuff? Do you have any interest in astronomy? If so you may want to check out http://www.pari.edu/programs This is a very cool place and the guy that use to run it (not sure if he still does) was a friend of mine. They had a smiley program where kids could run Smiley (a radio telescope) from home or school. Smiley was originally used to track spy satellite's back in the day.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! I will remember that! But yes it dose make sense! 
Wow that is cool! My science is the goats! (well thats what I say but my Mom is making me do anatomy )
I will have to show my mom that! Thanks!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Bummer... didn't realize how far that place was! I don't think we are making any trips to NC or SC anytime soon...


----------



## nonconformist (Nov 14, 2011)

Glad to hear there are many currently being home schooled and were HS on here. We HS our 7 year old and also have two younger daughters that will be HS as well. I went to public and my wife went to a very small private school. I don't personally know anyone else that HS and it is still somewhat new to us. We love it and it's going great.

My question is for those that have been and are being HS, do you ever feel that you are missing out on anything or did miss out? I'm confident that I can prepare my children for college (long time away) if they choose to go and stay with HS the entire time. It will also always be their choice, but I just want to reassure myself that they won't someday think they didn't share some great (perceived) common experience. 

I've never had the chance to ask anyone that has been HS. The one group I am in is all parents. I have also not gone to any group meetings as they are all a good distance away.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

OK, glad it makes sense. What level in Anatomy are you working on?

Oh the place the program you can do online. Since it is a radio telescope you control it with your computer. I use to use the MIT Haystack Telescope from here and it's up north.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I can't remember right now....  :roll: I do it with my 11 year old sister 

Ok I will have to look at it again! That is cool!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

nonconformist said:


> My question is for those that have been and are being HS, do you ever feel that you are missing out on anything or did miss out? I'm confident that I can prepare my children for college (long time away) if they choose to go and stay with HS the entire time. It will also always be their choice, but I just want to reassure myself that they won't someday think they didn't share some great (perceived) common experience. .


Now it has been awhile since I was in school but one of my best friends I met in high school. She was home schooled until her junior year and her parents let her go 2 years of high school to help her get ready for college. Not sure how others handle it. I was only HS for 2 years in elementary school and loved it every minute. Since it was because of the school building issues the school provided a teacher that would come by 2 to 4 times a week to work on things. I really think home schooling is a very good idea.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Nonconformist, no, I never felt like I was missing out. Sure, my last year wasn't all that great, but I wasn't preparing for college so I didn't mind too much. One of my younger sisters is getting ready to enroll in nursing school and she has always been HS'ed. She's keeping right up at the top with her grades and I know she'll do well. I think HS'ers do just as well as public schoolers.

@ Gumtree: We're a fun bunch of old fogeys, aren't we?! :greengrin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

nonconformist said:


> Glad to hear there are many currently being home schooled and were HS on here. We HS our 7 year old and also have two younger daughters that will be HS as well. I went to public and my wife went to a very small private school. I don't personally know anyone else that HS and it is still somewhat new to us. We love it and it's going great.
> 
> My question is for those that have been and are being HS, do you ever feel that you are missing out on anything or did miss out? I'm confident that I can prepare my children for college (long time away) if they choose to go and stay with HS the entire time. It will also always be their choice, but I just want to reassure myself that they won't someday think they didn't share some great (perceived) common experience.
> 
> I've never had the chance to ask anyone that has been HS. The one group I am in is all parents. I have also not gone to any group meetings as they are all a good distance away.


I LOVE being homeschooled! I don't feel like I have ever missed out on anything.... I was in PS until 4th grade, I didn't like it (well I guess I did at the time but it was all I new) I think I have more learning opportunities now, and they are hands on!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Like J.O.Y. said.... I LOVE being homeschooled! I don't feel like I have ever missed out on ANYTHING.... If anything, we homeschoolers have done so many things kids in PS can't(like watching your doe kid at 11 in the morning!) I have a close relationship with my family that will last forever, and a whole life of unforgetable memories that would have only happened if I was homeschooled... 

Deuteronomy 6 says:

Hear O Isreal, the Lord our God the Lord is One. You shall love the Lord your God with all your heart, with all your soul, and with all your might. These words which I am commanding you today shall be on your hearts, and you shall teach them diligently to your children when you sit in your house, when you walk by the way, when you lie down and when you rise up. 

Not "after school gets out"...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree with Crossroad Boers! :hi5:


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Just thought I'd share. Before I was home schooled I went to Preschool in Hawaii, Kindergarten though second in Placer County public school in California, Neshoba County public school in Mississippi in 3rd, Trinity Christian School in California 4th, I think public school in Louisiana in 4th I only stayed there a few weeks long story short I was physically and mentally attacked by a teacher, Trinity Christian Academy in Louisiana in 4th, All Saints Academy in Mississippi in 5th, Leake Academy in Mississippi in 5th. And now since 6th I have been in http://www.thejubileeacademy.org

I enjoy being home schooled you have flexibility and it doesn't take as long as in real school to learn the same thing. Whats the bad? I have no real life friends and lack social skills. I have always lacked social skills but being at home has made matters worse in that aspect.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

nonconformist. I think your question is a hard one two answer. I am constantly torn. I feel that I am completely prepared as a person to go to college. In fact probably better prepared than many who go to public school. I am not shy (at least not very) and am comfortable talking to peers and adults. 

When I was getting ready to go into highschool I made the decision to homeschool. For my two years as a junior and a sophomore. I really had very little social life. Now I'm sure I could have had more playdates etc. but living in the country and being homeschooled you have to be very intentional about hanging out with people... it doesn't just happen because you are in school together. I've sometimes wanted to be more social, hang out with people more and wished that I had gone to highschool because of that... but on the other hand when I see many highschoolers (especially the girls) I cringe! They are so immature, the culture of highschool seems immature and I have felt like... why would I even want to hang out with those people?! This is of course a crude oversimplification... I do hang out with some highschool kids who are very nice but they aren't my type if you know what I mean....

Now I am taking some classes at the local community college and I get to hang out with the kids there which is cool cause they are all sorts of people (and largely adults) from all sorts of backgrounds.

Another thing that is really important is before you start highschooling your kid get a game plan together and stick to it if at all possible. It is hard to be switching around and panicking that you are behind etc...

Anyway I guess all I wanted to say is that it is a mixed decision for me at times but over all the right thing for me but as you said it should be up to your kid (at least once they get to highschool) to decide what they want... if it isn't I think you could be at reisk for some serious resentment and discord... 
anyway just my poorly written 2c (sorry would take the time to proof read but I'm tired and what do you know I have an english paper to finish (well actually start...) lol)
M.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I was homeschooled all the way through!!!!!!  My parents are awesome.


> For those of you that were homeschooled what do you feel was the one thing you most would have wanted to change about it?


Back when I was in school, I could have told you plenty of things! But now I wouldn't change one thing about it. Not one!



> My question is for those that have been and are being HS, do you ever feel that you are missing out on anything or did miss out?


There were times I wished I had more friends - but the few I had were good ones.



> Deuteronomy 6 says:
> 
> Hear O Isreal, the Lord our God the Lord is One. You shall love the Lord your God with all your heart, with all your soul, and with all your might. These words which I am commanding you today shall be on your hearts, and you shall teach them diligently to your children when you sit in your house, when you walk by the way, when you lie down and when you rise up.
> 
> Not "after school gets out"...


Crossroads Boers, I totally agree! :hi5: My parents have always lived, and taught us to live, the Greatest Commandment - I would not trade this legacy for anything!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Man.... You skip a few hours online, and look what happens! 7 Pages!!!!
I am 50, and I homeschooled my 2 kids, the youngest is a Jr and doing "running start" at the community college - getting her AA by next year. My son did the same and then when to a university for 2 more years. 
My kids both have attended a Co-op 2 days a week of homeschoolers, where they took classes to help fill in stuff like biology, math, and other things I hate to teach... ha ha
It's been a great thing for our family. Now that they are almost done, I have time for goats!!!


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow, this thread has grown! 

I didn't realize many of you were as young as you are - you all seem so much older/more mature! (I'm 23 by the way.)

I don't think that I would change anything. I loved being home schooled. I never felt as if I were missing out and I had plenty of friends at church and in the home school group (which I enjoyed) And I'm not planning on going to college but I feel prepared to if I choose to.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I am also wow. I wasn't on here much today but didn't know this came from today.

I was also home-schooled. 
We all started out with abeka math until the 5th grade and then went to saxon.
We also used switched on school house for a few years.
I used it for one year but grew to hate it. It was hard learning when they never explained anything.

I graduated last year from Penn Foster High School, I got a diploma and everything from there.
It is books sent to your door and you take exams online. There are online student help peoples if you ever need help.
It was easy to study and read and I never needed their help. Except for when I found a math error in one of the exams, They said any answer for that question would work. I got a GPA of 3.3 and it is work at your own pace so I schooled through the summer and finished the 3 year course in less than 2 years. I schooled by myself and at home. Family time is always nice. No pressure for set hrs. My diploma is good for employers. One of the few where you can get your diploma without taking extra courses.
That school saved me a year. I fell back in the second grade. I was home schooled but my mom was sick at the time and didn't school me as much. I was put in public school till she was better but needed to do 2nd grade over. So I should have graduated when I was 19 but I finished at 18.
BTW I am 19.

I wish we got out into 4-H, home school groups, sports, or something of the sort.
We didnt get out much.
Yes, I feel I have missed out. I also am not very social unless in a small group of 2-3.
I probably get that from my mom though..although I am not as people shy as she is.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I go through a Christian school and will get a diploma also


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

I don't think I would change anything about being home schooled. 4-H gives me a way to be with my friends and meet new people


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^yep! My 4-H leader makes us do lots of demonstrations and such and she has us going to a fair or two and a goat day thingy


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

As if I didn't love TGS enough, you all start a thread like this!?!? Lol... I'll start by saying that I'm closer to 40 than 30... I can't believe how YOUNG some of you are!!! 
I had to chime in to say that I am a homeschooler ~ not the student though!  
We are just completing our 2nd year of HS (13 y.o. son ~ 7th grade). 
I will leave out a whole bunch that I'd like to say (since this isn't a homeschool forum), but I do have to say that the life-experience that he'd be missing out on (during a PS day) is priceless. 
I am happy to hear so many of you say that you are glad that you're homeschooled.



jesse-goats said:


> I also am not very social unless in a small group of 2-3.
> I probably get that from my mom though..although I am not as people shy as she is.


Jesse, I went to Christian & public schools...it wasn't until I was in my early 20's that I could go out in public alone w/out a bit of an anxiety attack. I think it changed because I got really angry about feeling that way all the time & realized it came down to me changing my attitude. If anything, I felt that my time in the PS system made me even more of an introvert.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I am like that too... I just say I'm anti social  lol!!!!! But Im not once I get to know the person


----------



## nonconformist (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your responses. 

Our oldest is now 7. She did go to public for her first year and that is when we made our decision. The changes we saw happening in K were surprising not in a good way. My daughter loves it and says she is happy being HS. 

Not sure being an intro is a result of HS or any one thing. I went to a large public school, which may have also contributed to me considering myself an intro. Wife went to a very small private school after 6th grade and I would say she is the same as I am. If I know you I will probably talk to much but I am not one to strike up a conversation if out somewhere. To show my kids not to be anti-s I do make the effort though. They are with me everywhere I go if to the feed store, town or soon this summer at the farmers market.

We do not follow any specific curriculum at the moment. More of an interest driven instruction without formal "this is class time". Math, Biology, Chemistry are my strong areas so a lot of what we do incorporates them. 

The few HS teenagers I have met through goat sales I am really impressed with. Speaking to me without hesitation and make eye contact.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I have 2 grown homeschooled kids (with 4 grandchildren between them) and 2 kiddos still at home (ages 10 and 12) who live for 4-H and dairy goats!


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm Homeschooled! :hammer:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I am like that too... I just say I'm anti social  lol!!!!! But Im not once I get to know the person


Yep that's me too :roll: :laugh:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

noncomformist... if math and science are strong areas just squeeze a little english in and you will be good! I think math is the most important thing to be good at...


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

I am home-schooled! I'm 13


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Lost Prairie said:


> [quote="J.O.Y. Farm":3rsvczk4]I am like that too... I just say I'm anti social  lol!!!!! But Im not once I get to know the person


Yep that's me too :roll: :laugh:[/quote:3rsvczk4]

LOL! :laugh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

milkmaid10 said:


> I am home-schooled! I'm 13


OMG????!!!! Really??? I had no idea :roll:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

*Cough, cough* This is hilariously accurate... Had to share! :greengrin:

[img


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Caitlyn ~ I absolutely love that poster. We are a homeschool family too, with one 7th grader and one 9th grader ~ I can't wait to show them this. We are very involved in 4H, in fact 95% of our 4H club are homeschooled so we can have our meetings anytime and the leaders try to incorporate school into the projects so we can use that at curriculum too, if we want.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Lol Caitlyn that poster is priceless. Funny thing is if my dad had his way I would be the third picture.


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

I was homeschooled from 1st-12th grade. Our family still does homeschool with my other siblings.


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

Caitlyn: that poster is hilarious! It is so true too :slapfloor:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

My HS'd kids are doing really well in the working world.. I believe, because they can speak well to adults... ie: make eye contact, speak clearly, correctly and bravely. Yaaa Homeschooling!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm homeschooled!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Way cool!


----------



## Quartz Ridge Ranch (Apr 19, 2012)

I homeschool my 9 year old and plan on doing it with my other kids. It was the best decision we made!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Just thought I would bump this up! Any one else?


----------



## CottonwoodCroft (Jan 26, 2010)

I was homeschooled, and I'm now helping finish homeschooling my younger siblings.


----------



## mabeane (Nov 6, 2010)

I homeschooled my two youngest who are now 35 and 36! It was illegal in many places back then!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

This is great! I never knew we had so many HS'er here!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I have really enjoyed reading these posts; by both the schoolers and the schoolees. If I had one thing that I could change it would be to have home schooled my kids.
I have one granddaughter in public school. (Just finished K.)
Three are in an *Open Magnet School*. A very laid back public school with no grades nor tests. Funny thing, they score off the charts on the stanardized tests they are forced to endure. My daughter will be doing her student teaching there next year and worries she will not be getting the experience she may need for public teaching. Still, she is very excited she is able to do this.
Two of the other three are homeschooled in a different situation. They have a public school for homeschooled children. They attend classes 2 or 3 days a week. The parents and other siblings are on campus. The parents teach the classes. (If this sounds like the best of both worlds; you are right.) However, many people are trying to destroy the program for just this reason. 
My daughter has become part of a circle of friends who get together often out of school and the kids love it all.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

I homeschooled for a couple of years. I now homeschool my three children.


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

I just took the CAT tests yesterday. Now for high school. What did you guys do? Penn Foster?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh I just finished my CAT test the other day .... Hate them LOL!


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

I read back through a couple of pages. I have to say, I went to PS through seventh grade. I homeschooled after that and never felt I was missing out on anything. I homeschooled until I up and married my hubby when I was still sixteen. No, I was not pregnant. I just decided I was ready, my poor mother knew once I had the bit between my teeth, there was no stopping me. I hit my hubby over the head with a club and hauled him off to my cave. I must have brain damaged him when I did it though, because after eighteen years, he still loves me and I have no idea why,lol

I did go on later to get my GED and scored some of the highest scores ever in my state and won a scholarship to private university. I never stopped learning, even after getting married.

I am not a social person despite my years of PS. Neither is my hubby and he was PS. We are both anti-social and keep very few friends. My children are just like us. So HS works well for them. My oldest is 13. I have offered to let them go to public school a few times. They have never wanted to. They have always been able to blend with any group of kids, talk with any adult, and are generally self-confident and happy kids.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I was homeschooled my whole life, and am graduating in two weeks ^___^


----------



## coltrule (Mar 24, 2011)

i've been home schooled my whole life. i'm 16,and have one more year left,and will grad when i'm 17  a year early!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

I never knew there were so many teenagers on TGS  How neat!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ I was thinking the same thing!

And coltrule that is cool! Next year is my last year YAY!!! lol!


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

I am planning on homeschooling my kids. My first starts next school year (Wow! How time flew!) I will be homeschooling 6 kids all roughly a year apart eventually. 

I was planning on using the BJU or A Beka for elementary but not %100 sure on it. There's so many different curriculum out there it's a hard decision to make!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I did some BJU but I don't really remember it.... I don't like A Beka but my mom uses it for my brother and sisters and LOVES it!


----------



## coltrule (Mar 24, 2011)

Cool!!! I love being home schooled  For math my fav was Math U See, but when I was younger Saxson was better it taught more,but when I got older Math U see broke it down more for me to understand it better. and yay for the class of 2013 LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! I like Math U See too! But right now I am doing a beka...


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

I'm homeschooled! I don't think I'd have time for my goats if I wasn't. ^_^


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! 

Same here! I would not be able to milk and feed all the babies if I was in school!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

coltrule said:


> Cool!!! I love being home schooled  For math my fav was Math U See, but when I was younger Saxson was better it taught more,but when I got older Math U see broke it down more for me to understand it better. and yay for the class of 2013 LOL


I sort of liked Math U See, but the problem for me was that with those books you spend an entire year learning strictly division, or strictly fractions. And while that was really great for me, I failed miserably in my end-of-the-year tests (SAT's? CAT's? Whatever those are called...) because the math problems were always things I hadn't learned yet since the year had been dedicated to one thing. But I do like the way the guy teaches in the videos...

I hated Saxon when I was little; too hard, too many problems, too dry and dull. But when I got older I really liked it. I wanted to finish my last school years with Saxon, but didn't.

English and Language Arts was always my favorite, and I did really well in those. If there was one curriculum that made an impact in my writing abilities, it was the Charlotte Mason curriculum. It's really different from most books, but I LOVED it. The lessons are surprisingly short, but I found that I learned really well with short, and to-the-point lessons. She also gives a ton of story writing challenges, and that was probably what helped me the most.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I think Math-U-See was designed for slow learners, with all its repetition. We tried that, Chalk Dust, and Professor B. Chalk Dust is great (the books aren't, but the videos by Dana Mosely, who is a very good teacher, are) and Professor B is even better!

For reading and writing, we do Sing, Spell, Read & Write. Then as we get older, Mom does no formal curriculum but provides lots of good books for us. All of us love to read, and most of us write stories.

But one of the most important subjects I ever studied was logic. That was my absolute favorite. Knowing how to think clearly helps me in more ways than I can count.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

This is way too cool you guys.. I had no idea that you all were that young, or homeschooled.     I was homeschooled too. First I thought that I would miss out on alot of educational things, but now I realize that it was totally worth it.. :thumb: :thumb: And I am 19...Now I don't feel like you all know way more than me..I guess we are all learning together.. :hi5: Makes me feel better


----------

